# How do I find a dye house??



## Deception (Jul 8, 2008)

I want to have the same type of washes that Affliction has. I know it is tea staining, burnout, etc. How do I go about finding a dye house, I tried googling it but didn't come up with anything. thanks everyone


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Google garment dyeing or garment dyers.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Give a little more information as to your location and your quanity. If your not doing cases of tshirts, the cost to dye your own isn't cost effective. You can find dyehouses in LA, Canada and the east coast.


----------



## novanutcase (Aug 6, 2008)

Deception.

I used to own a dyehouse in Los Angeles. Afflicition uses several different finishes for it's different catagories of shirts. For burnout they are buying the fabric already burned out. To burn out a garment is costly and the damage ratio is high in comparison.
Affliction is doing a base sulfur dye and either doing a crystal wash or spray on applied vat dye or discharge(probably potassium permanganate)

John


----------



## Deception (Jul 8, 2008)

How would I go about finding somwhere that can do the same type of stuff as Affliction?


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

Deception said:


> How would I go about finding somwhere that can do the same type of stuff as Affliction?


This is not an easy process, as we have been through it. There are many wash and dye houses out there (L.A.), but finding a GOOD one that is cost-effective is challenging. In addition, not all dye houses can effectively do the same processes that Affliction has done to its shirts. When you say the words "tea stain" or "lava wash" to a dye house, they don't know what that is because they are the words invented by Affliction and/or its wash and dye house to describe certain treatments applied to the shirts. You would need to have an example of exactly what you want done (called a "standard) and then you would need to find someone at a wash and dye house that can tell you what the treatment is, and how to achieve it. Trust me, we have visited with numerous wash and dye houses, and when you show them a shirt or describe a treatment, you will get all kinds of different answers as to what treatments have been used to create the desired effect. It's better to find a wash/dye house that actually treats Affliction shirts. Then, they know exactly what to do.


----------



## novanutcase (Aug 6, 2008)

BareApparel said:


> This is not an easy process, as we have been through it. There are many wash and dye houses out there (L.A.), but finding a GOOD one that is cost-effective is challenging. In addition, not all dye houses can effectively do the same processes that Affliction has done to its shirts. When you say the words "tea stain" or "lava wash" to a dye house, they don't know what that is because they are the words invented by Affliction and/or its wash and dye house to describe certain treatments applied to the shirts. You would need to have an example of exactly what you want done (called a "standard) and then you would need to find someone at a wash and dye house that can tell you what the treatment is, and how to achieve it. Trust me, we have visited with numerous wash and dye houses, and when you show them a shirt or describe a treatment, you will get all kinds of different answers as to what treatments have been used to create the desired effect. It's better to find a wash/dye house that actually treats Affliction shirts. Then, they know exactly what to do.


Listen to this person! They know what they are talking about! 

PM me and I can give you a number to one of the many dyehouses Affliction uses although, as BA said, you can take it into any good dyehouse and just by looking at it they can tell you what process it will need to achieve that look. As they say, there are many ways to skin a cat and the same goes for wash and dye processing.

Keep in mind that since you probably won't be using the same type of T that they use you'll need to give the dyehouse a few T's to experiment on to get the desired effect.

John


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

I m down in the other side in the world in Miami, FL. Does anybody know a dye house down south or as close as possible in the east coast? Thanx !


----------

